# Case 215 Magnum Stalls



## D_LO (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
For the last year and half I've had issues with my case 215 stalling at seemingly random times. 

I use the tractor mostly for spraying, and since last spring I've the had tractor die when travelling at speed, which can be anywhere from 5 to 25 miles and hour, and skid to a stop, which is bad for the tractor, and bad for my head. Often, the tractor will refuse to start for anywhere between 2 hours, and a whole day. 

I've replaced an l-shaped modulator located under the seat twice on the advice of my local dealer. The tractor still stalls for no apparent reason, but generally starts again after a few minutes. I've taken it to the shop 3 times now, and no one seems to be able to fix the problem. I'm quite certain this is an electrical problem, as some combination of engaging/disengaging the 4-way flashers etc. seems to produce/fix the problem. The gps system is running to the battery, not in-dash, so that shouldn't be the source. 

The tractor is off warranty now, so this is getting to be a more expensive problem for me. On the other hand, I now wear my seatbelt at all times. 

Regards,
Devin


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! I'm guessing, does it have a low oil cut off switch, that's bad?


----------



## D_LO (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm, thats a good idea. I'll check that out. Something like that would seem more likely than a worn wiring harness, given that the tractor is 3 years old, and the fact that the problem occurs so randomly.


----------



## Matthew (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you checked the fuel shutoff solenoid? Also when dealing with electronic engines always check the negative grounds and make sure they make good contact. Just a couple of thoughts, I have fought negative grounds before and they will make your life miserable.

matt


----------

